# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Verifikim trashegimie

## Pandi Ruvina

Pershendetje, do doja nje ndihme te vogel nga gjithe anetaret ose nga persona qe kane njohuri juridike. Pyetja eshte si me poshte : Si mund te verifikoj nese prinderit e mi kane lene testament per pasuri te paluajtshme te anetaret e tjere te familjes? E kuptoj qe mund te duket e cuditshme, por doja te verifikoja personalisht nese mund t'i them qe tani lamtumire pasurise familjare dhe te pergezoj motren dhe kunatin per testamentin, ose te filloj te pergatis letrat per gjyq!

----------

